# Wie kann ich Chars aus der Datenbank löschen die es nicht mehr gibt?



## Chantall (23. September 2006)

Möchte eige chars aus der Datenbank löschen weil es die nicht mehr gibt, kann ich das selbst oder was muss ich tun damit die gelöscht werden?


----------



## Roran (23. September 2006)

Chantall schrieb:


> Möchte eige chars aus der Datenbank löschen weil es die nicht mehr gibt, kann ich das selbst oder was muss ich tun damit die gelöscht werden?


Im Moment ist es noch so,
das alle chars die 3 Monate nicht Online waren,
automatisch gelöscht werden.

Aber es ist was in Arbeit, das zu ändern.


----------



## Gast (8. Oktober 2006)

Naja, ich hab einige Chars jetzts schon seit März gelöscht... die sind aber immer noch in der Datenbank


----------



## Rascal (9. Oktober 2006)

Interessant, welche so?


----------



## Gast (9. Oktober 2006)

Roran schrieb:


> Im Moment ist es noch so,
> das alle chars die 3 Monate nicht Online waren,
> automatisch gelöscht werden.
> 
> Aber es ist was in Arbeit, das zu ändern.




Mal angenommen, man hätte sich den BLASC client deinstalliert, weil einige Sachen nicht so gut funktioniert haben, und manche Chars sind nun schon bei buff.de aufgelistet, würden die dann auch nach 3 Monaten aus der Datenbank entfernt werden, wenn sie nicht mehr aktualisiert werden, da man den Client deinstalliert hat?

Bei mir wars nämlich auf einmal so, dass durch den Client sämtliche Chars bei buff.de aufgelistet wurden, anstatt wie früher nur jene, wo ich es mit einem Haken aktiviert hatte  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Roran (9. Oktober 2006)

Gast schrieb:


> Mal angenommen, man hätte sich den BLASC client deinstalliert, weil einige Sachen nicht so gut funktioniert haben, und manche Chars sind nun schon bei buff.de aufgelistet, würden die dann auch nach 3 Monaten aus der Datenbank entfernt werden, wenn sie nicht mehr aktualisiert werden, da man den Client deinstalliert hat?
> 
> Bei mir wars nämlich auf einmal so, dass durch den Client sämtliche Chars bei buff.de aufgelistet wurden, anstatt wie früher nur jene, wo ich es mit einem Haken aktiviert hatte
> 
> ...


Noch mal zum mitschreiben.

1) Die Haken sind NUR dafür da, die BANKCHARS zu kenntzeichen, für sonst NIX.

2) Und im Moment ist es immer noch so, das ALLE Chars in die DB kommen, die man hat,
was aber einer Überarbeitung vorgesehen ist, das man die in Zukunft auswählen kann ( welche in die DB kommen ) .

3) Gelöschte Chars werden normaler weise nach 3 Monaten aus der DB gelöscht, wenn keine änderung der Daten erfolgt ( Was auch einer Überarbeitung vorgesehen ist ).

4) wenn man auch mal im Forum hier die SUCHFUNKTION nutzen würde, und nicht immer nur neue Beiträge zu einem schon 1000 mal beantworteten Frage aufmachen würde.
Wären die meisten Probleme schon gelößt, die man mit Browser oder Firewall Konfigurations Probleme haben kann.

5) wir helfen gern und so gut wie es nur geht, aber langsam fang ich an die GMs in WoW zu verstehen, warum die fast nur noch mit MACROs antworten.


----------



## Lila Pause (12. Oktober 2006)

Roran schrieb:


> Noch mal zum mitschreiben.
> 
> 1) Die Haken sind NUR dafür da, die BANKCHARS zu kenntzeichen, für sonst NIX.
> 
> ...




Vielen Dank für die Erklärung.

Vll würde sich das Problem der 1000-fach gestellten Fragen ja dadurch lösen lassen, dass eben jene Threads "gepinnt" werden, wie das in anderen Foren der Fall ist oder wenn es einen FAQ Bereich geben würde, wo eben zu jenen oft gestellten Fragen die Antworten zu finden sind.

Im übrigen möchte ich noch erwähnen, dass ich lediglich in einen bereits bestehenden Thread meine Frage hinzugefügt habe und keinen neuen eröffnete  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Roran (12. Oktober 2006)

Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lila Pause (13. Oktober 2006)

Roran schrieb:


> Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ihr habt ja seit heute einen gepinnten FAQ Thread, klasse  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

